# UGA vs Tenn



## whiskers (Oct 8, 2009)

So when Tenn beats UGA on saturday  is it the end for Coach Rict ???


----------



## Drewdawg09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nope


----------



## AU Bassman (Oct 8, 2009)

Doubt it, but there will be a full scale lynch mob ready for Bobo and Martinez as soon as the team gets back to Athens.


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 8, 2009)

AU Bassman said:


> Doubt it, but there will be a full scale lynch mob ready for Bobo and Martinez as soon as the team gets back to Athens.



yep

it's not richt's fault..he's a good guy and has great character.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 8, 2009)

Nope


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 8, 2009)

No.


----------



## chadair (Oct 8, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> it's not richt's fault..he's a good guy and has great character.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 8, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> yep
> 
> it's not richt's fault..he's a good guy and has great character.



You forgot he has alot of 10 win season too. Richt should be the coach at UGA until he dies of old age. Hopefully he will stay atleast another 8 years with the same great results .


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 8, 2009)

I think the cheerleading squad coach is to blame for all of 
UGAs problems up to and including the trashing of the campus by tailgaters.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 8, 2009)

no.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2009)

Nah


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 8, 2009)

He's got a lot of character as Backcountry pointed out.


----------



## whiskers (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmmm   I thought it was Richt's responsibility to hire the coaches. If they can't do the job, then he is not doing his job properly and should be responsible.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 9, 2009)

If the dawg beat Little Lane tomorrow and make him 0-whatever for the SEC, Fullmer may be getting a phone call....  

I still would not have released Fulmer but changes needed to be done.  Lane may not be the man they needed..  

Time will tell


----------



## ACguy (Oct 9, 2009)

whiskers said:


> Hmmm   I thought it was Richt's responsibility to hire the coaches. If they can't do the job, then he is not doing his job properly and should be responsible.



CMR only gets credit for the good things that happen at UGA. I wish the team would fire WM , so we could hear the UGA fans blame someone else .


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 9, 2009)

Mark will be there win or not. just because you don't have a great year, it is no reason to fire him. he may need to make changes on the staff. he is one of the best coaches in football, he may not have the right staff.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 9, 2009)

*A Bammer making a joke about the character of a coach*



Backcountry said:


> yep
> 
> it's not richt's fault..he's a good guy and has great character.



Now that is funny!


----------



## SmokinGlock (Oct 10, 2009)

Why are you guys discussing this? He said "when TN beats UGA tomorrow.." 




Clearly, this poster is delusional! We may be bad, but we ain't that bad brother! 





I hope...........................................


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 10, 2009)

no way dawgs lose and they got one of the best men of faith in the business!


----------



## Big Dawg (Oct 10, 2009)

hmmmmmmmm......dont check the half time score


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 10, 2009)

GA looks horrible.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2009)

SmokinGlock said:


> Why are you guys discussing this? He said "when TN beats UGA tomorrow.."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





paddlin samurai said:


> no way dawgs lose and they got one of the best men of faith in the business!



....well, we are not looking to good hope yall are right....


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 10, 2009)

UGA's pass defense is the worst its been in 15 years....


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> UGA's pass defense is the worst its been in 15 years....




.......what pass defense......there is none, right along with no pass rush..........I sure do hope they turn it around in the 2nd half.....

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 10, 2009)

We're playing like this is not an important conference game. Better step it up in the 2nd half or it's another loss. WHAT THE HECK?


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i dont know who to root for................id love to see UT lose every conference game this year...but I live and work with way more dog fans............decisions, decisions...



it's definately a toss up for me too


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> UGA's pass defense is the worst its been in 15 years....



What about the offense? The have scored 0 points. All of the points come from the special teams. The defense does not look good but the offense is not helping them at all.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks like we are reverting back to the 90's when UGA was always the "get well" game for Tenn.  Pass on 3rd and 2...for an INT an and ultimately 7...what bunch of pansies!  I'm glad I don't live and die by this stuff like I used to.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 10, 2009)

ACguy said:


> What about the offense? The have scored 0 points. All of the points come from the special teams. The defense does not look good but the offense is not helping them at all.



Yeah, but Joe Cox is a leader


----------



## lab (Oct 10, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Looks like we are reverting back to the 90's when UGA was always the "get well" game for Tenn.  Pass on 3rd and 2...for an INT an and ultimately 7...what bunch of pansies!  I'm glad I don't live and die by this stuff like I used to.



3 & 2 and we pass the ball, what are they thinking?  I had to leave the room


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2009)

UGA looks bad, real bad at this point in the season,not sure what could turn this season around for the DAWGS. 

So, maybe a loss will put more pressure on Mark to make some changes to his coaching staff for next year.....


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

there is a bright light for the 1st half for the dog fans, uga had 22 more yards rushin in the first half then last weeks game


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2009)

sandhillmike said:


> Yeah, but Joe Cox is a leader



He is the man . Missed a wide open guy 3 yards down field then throws a INT . I am sure it was WM fault some how  . I hope this guys plays against UF.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 10, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i dont know who to root for................id love to see UT lose every conference game this year...but I live and work with way more dog fans............decisions, decisions...



No problem here, UT is our rival, but UGA is our enemy.


----------



## RVGuy (Oct 10, 2009)

somebody give Cox a concussion and put him out of our misery.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

lab said:


> 3 & 2 and we pass the ball, what are they thinking?  I had to leave the room



Just let it go man.  There is nothing we can do about it today.


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2009)

UGA defense 7 UGA offense 0


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Soft coaches, soft players.


----------



## marknga (Oct 10, 2009)

uuuuuuuuuuggggggglllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2009)

So far, this has been a tough one to watch...


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> So far, this has been a tough one to watch...



Why would it be any different then the last 5 games?
no emotion whats so ever outta any body on UGA's sideline.

Richt and company suck


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2009)

Well dawg fans.....at least there's no reason to disrupt your huntin season from here on out.......


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2009)

chadair said:


> Why would it be any different then the last 5 games?
> no emotion whats so ever outta any body on UGA's sideline.
> 
> Richt and company suck



Some folks on here call 'em out for dancing on the sidelines...  Maybe they got word of that and are trying to do better?


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

chadair said:


> Why would it be any different then the last 5 games?
> no emotion whats so ever outta any body on UGA's sideline.
> 
> Richt and company suck



Except hooligans standing on the bench dancing...emotion  that the UGA coaching staff condones.  Sad.  Where ya at Blacksmoke!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 10, 2009)

This is turning real ugly. Not fun to watch at all. Might not much longer. Surely can find something else to do.


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Except hooligans standing on the bench dancing...emotion  that the UGA coaching staff condones.  Sad.  Where ya at Blacksmoke!!!


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Some folks on here call 'em out for dancing on the sidelines...  Maybe they got word of that and are trying to do better?



Yeah, danicing...thats the ticket!!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Soft coaches, soft players.



CMR needs some of the fire that Lane Kiffin has.  I feel bad for UGA that don't talk trash. Their team is on a decline right now. 

Has anyone seen Cox make a pass over 15 yards in this game?


----------



## K80 (Oct 10, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> So far, this has been a tough one to watch...



Yes it has!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

I heard that uga player's clothes have been moved to here so they wouldn't have far to go to change


----------



## TRC (Oct 10, 2009)

What is it going to take to put Cox on the bench so we can start getting "next years" QB some playing time??????????


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 10, 2009)

Richt is a great coach!

82-22 (Overall)

46-18  (SEC)

For anyone to talk about firing a coach with this record is a joke!

For anyone to talk about replacing Cox is also a joke! He's one of the top passers in the nation. He's second in the SEC in passing yards. He brought his team back on two very close games and he had another game won, but Georgia could not stop a last minute play. It's not the quarterbacks fault they have lost a few games. Georgia has no running game this year. If you can't run the ball, the defense can spread out and make it very difficult to throw the ball and when he does throw it the receivers drop or fumble the ball. How is that the QB's fault.

I think GA had 30 yards rushing the first half.

Georgia lost two major skill position players to the 1st round of the NFL (QB & RB). You don't replace those two positions and have a chance to win a lot of games in the SEC. What did you expect?


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> For anyone to talk about firing a coach with this record is a joke!



some of us are laughin real hard, we are just not dog fans.
I personally hope Richt stays for 20 more years


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> Richt is a great coach!
> 
> 82-22 (Overall)
> 
> ...



Let me guess, your a TRUE dawgs fan.


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2009)

chadair said:


> some of us are laughin real hard, we are just not dog fans.
> I personally hope Richt stays for 20 more years



With 5 Tebow threads and 5 UF vs. LSU threads and you want to play in ours..


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> Richt is a great coach!
> 
> 82-22 (Overall)
> 
> ...



I think all of your rivals would agree. Keep him around for ever.


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> With 5 Tebow threads and 5 UF vs. LSU threads and you want to play in ours..



I got a class reunion to go to tonight. I'm goin to have to Tebow (tivo) the game. and I won't get to see the total melt down on here later, so I was doin my best to see it now


----------



## olcowman (Oct 10, 2009)

Every athletic director in the sec is on the phone right now trying to schedule UGA for homecoming next year! How do all you REAL dawg fans feel now? Still love CMR?


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> WHAT??? are you kidding me? Forget that crap man! I'm not sure i can be friends with you anymore.
> 
> do you want me to text you updates tonight?


i got a hotel room at stone mtn, and hopefully there is a tv somewhere around. But if u don't mind, send em too me


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2009)

With 8 minutes to go in the game and a 19 point lead, why does Kiffen have his starting QB in the game?. Classless ???


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> WHAT??? are you kidding me? Forget that crap man! I'm not sure i can be friends with you anymore.
> 
> do you want me to text you updates tonight?



  Bandwagoner...


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

olcowman said:


> How do all you REAL dawg fans feel now? Still love CMR?



I know there is atleast one on here right now who does


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Every athletic director in the sec is on the phone right now trying to schedule UGA for homecoming next year! How do all you REAL dawg fans feel now? Still love CMR?



I think he needs a raise and a new 10+ year deal. I am sure the Tenn , GT , UF and other SEC teams boosters will pay for it


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

bullgator said:


> With 8 minutes to go in the game and a 19 point lead, why does Kiffen have his starting QB in the game?. Classless ???


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 10, 2009)

Dadgumit!


----------



## olcowman (Oct 10, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> Richt is a great coach!
> 
> 82-22 (Overall)
> 
> ...



LOL! No Melvin, the joke is on you! LOL Thanks for posting them figures to remind me that UGA needs to start looking for a new coaching staff. I almost forgot while watching the UT game!


----------



## bearpugh (Oct 10, 2009)

a good coach can only do so much with no talented atheletes.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2009)

oh man Gray is in the game . I hope this is just a change for the game and not the season.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Except hooligans standing on the bench dancing...emotion  that the UGA coaching staff condones.  Sad.  Where ya at Blacksmoke!!!



right here  You need something?


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Geargia Folks: This outcome is better than winning by a point.  We will get something done now.  I am not talking about firing Richt.  I am talking about replacing some asst. coaches that Richt has been covering for over the last couple of years.  There is a silver lining to this disgraceful exhibition.  We might not have the standing on the bench dancing stuff going on anymore that Blacksmoke thinks is such a benefit, but we will get things worked out.  Gods speed.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> right here  You need something?



I'm right here too.  Do you own this board?


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2009)

bearpugh said:


> a good coach can only do so much with no talented atheletes.



 Good one.  Tell us a joke about Cox too.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> I'm right here too.  Do you own this board?



 you asked where I was at. I answered.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> you asked where I was at. I answered.



Don't defend undisciplined behavior or you are part of the problem too.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Geargia Folks: This outcome is better than winning by a point.  We will get something done now.  I am not talking about firing Richt.  I am talking about replacing some asst. coaches that Richt has been covering for over the last couple of years.  There is a silver lining to this disgraceful exhibition.  We might not have the standing on the bench dancing stuff going on anymore that Blacksmoke thinks is such a benefit, but we will get things worked out.  Gods speed.



Dude, what's your problem? Do you have a complex or something? Last week you were moaning about players jumping up and down dancing....now you are moaning about a lack of emotion.... I'm glad you are so concerned with me to try and call me out about something retarded.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Don't defend undisciplined behavior or you are part of the problem too.




yep, I have A LOT to do with this team....


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2009)

chadair said:


> Why would it be any different then the last 5 games?
> no emotion whats so ever outta any body on UGA's sideline.
> 
> Richt and company suck




at this point it is hard to disagree with you.

not one caoch, not one seams to be upset.....


----------



## olcowman (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> yep, I have A LOT to do with this team....



This losing season is all your fault Blacksmoke!

Okay I,m kidding. But you still sticking with CMR? If we all got behind a push for Spurrier we might could make it happen?


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, wish I could say it was fun...  

Congrats to Tennessee...


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 10, 2009)

olcowman said:


> LOL! No Melvin, the joke is on you! LOL Thanks for posting them figures to remind me that UGA needs to start looking for a new coaching staff. I almost forgot while watching the UT game!



Wow...your comments show that you know very little about football. Georgia's record under Coach Richt is a great record. In ten years he has only had 2 season with less than 10 wins (8 in 2001, his first year there...9 in 2006). Name a team in the SEC with a better record during that time. There is only one.


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Okay I,m kidding. But you still sticking with CMR? If we all got behind a push for Spurrier we might could make it happen?



I would just about bet one of my kids that Spurrier would NEVER coach the dogs. I can't think of a team he hates worst then uga
But Ron Zook will lookin for a job this year or surely the next


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dude, what's your problem? Do you have a complex or something? Last week you were moaning about players jumping up and down dancing....now you are moaning about a lack of emotion.... I'm glad you are so concerned with me to try and call me out about something retarded.



No, that was chadair but thanks though.  It's quite simple so follow along.  The team lacks discipline and dancing on thie Bench is a symptom of that.  You happen to think this is a good trait.  You are part of the problem too because you believe this and you are such an insightful and representative dawgs fan.


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> Wow...your comments show that you know very little about football. Georgia's record under Coach Richt is a great record. In ten years he has only had 2 season with less than 10 wins (8 in 2001, his first year there...9 in 2006). Name a team in the SEC with a better record during that time. There is only one.



we can't, but we can name a few teams in the sec who has more NC then Richt since his arrival in the sec.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> No, that was chadair but thanks though.  It's quite simple so follow along.  The team lacks discipline and dancing on thie Bench is a symptom of that.  You happen to think this is a good trait.  You are part of the problem too because you believe this and you are such an insightful and representative dawgs fan.



yea you're right, bud. I don't think it's a good trait to be undisciplined, but I would MUCH rather see the kids out there with emotion and some fire in them, as opposed to today when you saw ZERO out of them. But believe me....discipline is nowhere near our biggest problem right now. Again, how am I a part of any problem that the UGA team has??? Please explain. That is asinine. And where does that last little dig come from? I'm not any better than the next guy. But I appreciate you thinking that highly of me


----------



## Tulip (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats to Tenn on a fine win. Sure suprised me the way they whipped the dawgs today. I picked the mutts to win.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

olcowman said:


> This losing season is all your fault Blacksmoke!
> 
> Okay I,m kidding. But you still sticking with CMR? If we all got behind a push for Spurrier we might could make it happen?



I'm used to losing....been a Dawgs and a Falcons fan for all my 25 years....  

But yes, I am still sticking with CMR.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 10, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> Wow...your comments show that you know very little about football. Georgia's record under Coach Richt is a great record. In ten years he has only had 2 season with less than 10 wins (8 in 2001, his first year there...9 in 2006). Name a team in the SEC with a better record during that time. There is only one.



Your right... I don't know nothing about football. Your ability to quote some figures that a 6 year old can post just blowed me away pal. You are the man.

I ain't gonna argue with you cause it wouldn't be fair. You being a football expert and all. But it ain't all about the winning percentage or about not being able to replace a couple of players. It's about titles. It's about living up to expectations. It's about tradition. It's about being able to coach the fundamentals and teaching discipline where you ain't embarrased to walk off the field after a game. It's about getting a fan base and a team fired up and excited, looking forward to the next game regardless of the outcome this week.

Well Melvin, it sounds like your pretty happy sitting there looking at that winning record of yours. And you sound pretty fired up already about this team. Dang, I reckon I wish I knew all about football like you?


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> Wow...your comments show that you know very little about football. Georgia's record under Coach Richt is a great record. *In ten years he has only had 2 season with less than 10 wins (8 in 2001, his first year there...9 in 2006). *Name a team in the SEC with a better record during that time. There is only one.





Dang dude your on a roll. Keep them coming.

Did CMR coach you in math class? Because 2001-2009 makes this year his 9th year.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> yea you're right, bud. I don't think it's a good trait to be undisciplined, but I would MUCH rather see the kids out there with emotion and some fire in them, as opposed to today when you saw ZERO out of them. But believe me....discipline is nowhere near our biggest problem right now. Again, how am I a part of any problem that the UGA team has??? Please explain. That is asinine. And where does that last little dig come from? I'm not any better than the next guy. But I appreciate you thinking that highly of me



Don't promote undisciplined behavior.  It is a symptom and nothing will get done to improve the situation by keeping our heads in the sand about it.  I have no beef with you personally so my apologies for singling you out.  That thread about dancing was the first thing I thought of when the MOD spoke of it.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Oct 10, 2009)

A hear a lot of BUZZing noises and STINGing sounds looking at November on my calendar


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 10, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Dang dude your on a roll. Keep them coming.
> 
> Did CMR coach you in math class? Because 2001-2009 makes this year his 9th year.



Wow..Thats what you got out of the post. I misquoted the number of years the coach has been at GA by one year????


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Don't promote undisciplined behavior.  It is a symptom and nothing will get done to improve the situation by keeping our heads in the sand about it.  I have no beef with you personally so my apologies for singling you out.  That thread about dancing was the first thing I thought of when the MOD spoke of it.



Man, go look at the original post you are referring to. NEVER ONCE did I say they should dance all night long. I said they need all the excitement that they can get. I also pointed out how big of a game that would have been to win, so I therefore understood their excitement. Don't know why it crossed you so bad that you had to have a temper tantrum about it. Crankbait just bumped the post to the top. Go look at it and tell me where I said I promote undisciplined behavior. I said they need fire and emotion. Seems reasonable to me after watching todays embarrassment


----------



## olcowman (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm used to losing....been a Dawgs and a Falcons fan for all my 25 years....
> 
> But yes, I am still sticking with CMR.



Me too, except to make it worse I was also (still) a die hard Braves fan. I grew up hating the Dodgers, along with Clemson, Auburn, (Florida didn't even have a team back then that I remember?) Hated the Cowboys and the Rams during the NFL season. It was tough back in the day pulling for the Atlanta/UGA teams. I'm talking 70's and 80's. 

Course the Dawgs had their days in the early 80's and Coach Dooley always fielded teams with integrity that would compete with anybody and whip the britches off the teams they were supposed too!  And the Falcons got to looking decent when Bartkowski and Andrews were around.

 I spent 25 years in misery waiting on the Braves to do something. Heck I remember when their best pitcher (Mahler) throwed like my sister and the only time you wanted watch them bat was when Murphy was up.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 10, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Your right... I don't know nothing about football. Your ability to quote some figures that a 6 year old can post just blowed me away pal. You are the man.
> 
> I ain't gonna argue with you cause it wouldn't be fair. You being a football expert and all. But it ain't all about the winning percentage or about not being able to replace a couple of players. It's about titles. It's about living up to expectations. It's about tradition. It's about being able to coach the fundamentals and teaching discipline where you ain't embarrased to walk off the field after a game. It's about getting a fan base and a team fired up and excited, looking forward to the next game regardless of the outcome this week.
> 
> Well Melvin, it sounds like your pretty happy sitting there looking at that winning record of yours. And you sound pretty fired up already about this team. Dang, I reckon I wish I knew all about football like you?




Me too!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Me too, except to make it worse I was also (still) a die hard Braves fan. I grew up hating the Dodgers, along with Clemson, Auburn, (Florida didn't even have a team back then that I remember?) Hated the Cowboys and the Rams during the NFL season. It was tough back in the day pulling for the Atlanta/UGA teams. I'm talking 70's and 80's.
> 
> Course the Dawgs had their days in the early 80's and Coach Dooley always fielded teams with integrity that would compete with anybody and whip the britches off the teams they were supposed too!  And the Falcons got to looking decent when Bartkowski and Andrews were around.
> 
> I spent 25 years in misery waiting on the Braves to do something. Heck I remember when their best pitcher (Mahler) throwed like my sister and the only time you wanted watch them bat was when Murphy was up.




 So I guess you can understand why I actually have hope for both of these teams now. UGA is ten-fold the team we were in the 90s, and I think the Falcons got it right with Ryan and Smith


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Man, go look at the original post you are referring to. NEVER ONCE did I say they should dance all night long. I said they need all the excitement that they can get. I also pointed out how big of a game that would have been to win, so I therefore understood their excitement. Don't know why it crossed you so bad that you had to have a temper tantrum about it. Crankbait just bumped the post to the top. Go look at it and tell me where I said I promote undisciplined behavior. I said they need fire and emotion. Seems reasonable to me after watching todays embarrassment



Man, You can't get your facts straight on anything.  I'd almost peg you for an Obama man.  You clearly poked fun of the OP about his concern of dancing on the banch and made light of it with a lame reference to being on the bench with your head down.  Your an enabler.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> Wow..Thats what you got out of the post. I misquoted the number of years the coach has been at GA by one year????



By 2 years , unless you count this year but then he would have 3 years with out 10 wins or more. CMR has been at UGA for 8 full seasons .


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 10, 2009)

we so suck


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 10, 2009)

and.. since we ain't gonna break 500 with any respect at all.. its time to think about the future and either play another qb.. and change up some key positions in the upper management... or justlet everybody know that we don't care how bad we stink .. an play it out... come what may!  I'll still watch every game to the bitter/root end... but... it may take more beer!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Man, You can't get your facts straight on anything.  I'd almost peg you for an Obama man.  You clearly poked fun of the OP about his concern of dancing on the banch and made light of it with a lame reference to being on the bench with your head down.  Your an enabler.



 Seriously? Where did my facts get misaligned? I disagreed with someone. Since when can I not have my own opinion? Should I just conform to what you guys think and be done with it? You guys said it was bad for them to be fired up and dancing. I simply disagreed. I would rather them do that than be completely emotionless and get embarrassed like they did on Rocky Top today. I guess I'm just crazy. Yes, in hindsight I guess they look stupid now for dancing around....but had they pulled that game off a word would not have been spoken about it. It would have been pointed out how fired up they were and how they upset the #4 team in the country.

Look, this is ridiculous. I'm done with this. You can continue to call me out all you want if it makes you feel better about yourself for some odd reason. Have fun with that. Our opinions differ...it's not the end of the world 


And for the record, no I am not an Obama fan. Didn't vote for him and can't really understand why so many did....but that's a discussion for another forum


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> \I'll still watch every game to the bitter/root end... but... it may take more beer!



Amen to that root!


----------



## olcowman (Oct 10, 2009)

chadair said:


> I would just about bet one of my kids that Spurrier would NEVER coach the dogs. I can't think of a team he hates worst then uga
> But Ron Zook will lookin for a job this year or surely the next



I bet Spurrier loves money and fame more than he hates UGA? And I can't believe you mentioned Zook! I thought it was taboo to mention his name. Didn't he have a winning record and a couple of pretty good years and ya'll run him off? How could ya'll?

I love it when UF and Bama fans get after the UGA bunch for wanting to get rid of CMR. Wasn't nobody crying in Gainesville cept Zook when ya'll put him on the road, winning record and all. And the Bama fans, I don't know if I can even name all the coaches ya'll been thru since the Bear died. Not counting the one that didn't even make it to the sideline or the one that got bricks throwed thru his office window. Ya'll done had one of the best coaches that ever stood on the sideline (with Bear that makes 2 in a lifetime) and ya'll sent him death threats when he lost too Auburn two times? I know twice they've done caught fans at the graveyard with shovels trying to dig Coach Bryant up! That's pretty bad, until ya'll got Satan, your number one choice was a corpse propped up on the sideline?

Quit making fun at us for wanting to get rid of CMR, Willie and Bozo! Honestly chadair, wouldn't kinda get you fired up to see Spurrier standing on the Dawg sideline in Jax next year? Sure would heat things up. 

BTW, wanna bet your kids still? Are they big enough to cut grass or something? Are they brainwashed gator fans? I gotta think of something I can put up against em without getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## deerhunter70 (Oct 10, 2009)

waterdogs said:


> Mark will be there win or not. just because you don't have a great year, it is no reason to fire him. he may need to make changes on the staff. he is one of the best coaches in football, he may not have the right staff.



some people still defending him...why don't you look at his record at GA. against ranked teams..Now unranked teams is beating us.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Seriously? Where did my facts get misaligned? I disagreed with someone. Since when can I not have my own opinion? Should I just conform to what you guys think and be done with it? You guys said it was bad for them to be fired up and dancing. I simply disagreed. I would rather them do that than be completely emotionless and get embarrassed like they did on Rocky Top today. I guess I'm just crazy. Yes, in hindsight I guess they look stupid now for dancing around....but had they pulled that game off a word would not have been spoken about it. It would have been pointed out how fired up they were and how they upset the #4 team in the country.
> 
> 
> Look, this is ridiculous. I'm done with this. You can continue to call me out all you want if it makes you feel better about yourself for some odd reason. Have fun with that. Our opinions differ...it's not the end of the world
> ...



Smoke, if I may, I extended the olive branch to you several posts back and you chose not to take it.  The last thing I want to do is argue with a dawgs fan.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Smoke, if I may, I extended the olive branch to you several posts back and you chose not to take it.  The last thing I want to do is argue with a dawgs fan.



No, I can accept that...but you called me out in this thread not once, but twice, so I had to respond  Seems like you _were_ wanting to argue with me. But it's cool. I'm always up for a good argument  I reckon it's just the Dawg in me


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mark Richt came to Georgia with the motto, “Finish the drill.” After eight seasons between the hedges, he’s demonstrated what that means by winning two SEC Championships (2002, ‘05), three SEC Eastern Division titles and tied for another, and his 82-22 record is fourth best in the country in winning percentage among active coaches (.788). And his emphasis on graduation has come to fruition as 102 Bulldog players have earned their degrees since December, 2004. 

His 2008 team finished 10-3--the sixth time in the last seven years the Bulldogs have won 10 or more games and also finished among the nation’s top 10 teams in the final national polls. 

Richt was named SEC Coach of the Year in both 2002 and 2005. His record against non-conference teams is 34-3 and his teams are 30-4 when playing in an opponent’s home stadium. 

He is one of only nine head coaches in Division I-A history to record 60 or more wins in his first six seasons and 70 or more wins in his first seven seasons and one of only seven to reach 80 wins in his first eight seasons. Richt is also one of only six coaches in history to win two SEC championships (2002, 2005) in his first five years, and one of only five head coaches in SEC history to record four straight 10-win seasons (2002-05).

And you guys want to fire him???


----------



## olcowman (Oct 10, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> Mark Richt came to Georgia with the motto, “Finish the drill.” After eight seasons between the hedges, he’s demonstrated what that means by winning two SEC Championships (2002, ‘05), three SEC Eastern Division titles and tied for another, and his 82-22 record is fourth best in the country in winning percentage among active coaches (.788). And his emphasis on graduation has come to fruition as 102 Bulldog players have earned their degrees since December, 2004.
> 
> His 2008 team finished 10-3--the sixth time in the last seven years the Bulldogs have won 10 or more games and also finished among the nation’s top 10 teams in the final national polls.
> 
> ...



Yep!


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> No, I can accept that...but you called me out in this thread not once, but twice, so I had to respond  Seems like you _were_ wanting to argue with me. But it's cool. I'm always up for a good argument  I reckon it's just the Dawg in me



Just a little displaced frustration about the game on my part.  Leave it to a Gator to instigate trouble.  I took the bait.


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Yep!



We need to write this one down.  This is your shortest post EVER!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Yep!



Just for grins and giggles....do you think a move for Spurrier would be a possibility? If UGA couldn't get him, who else would you shoot for?


----------



## deerhunter70 (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just for grins and giggles....do you think a move for Spurrier would be a possibility? If UGA couldn't get him, who else would you shoot for?



Kirby Smart


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> Kirby Smart



Is he really HC material in your opinion? I know he is a great DC and has ties to the program...but does he have HC qualities?


----------



## deerhunter70 (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Is he really HC material in your opinion? I know he is a great DC and has ties to the program...but does he have HC qualities?



don't know for sure but he's a GA. boy and still lives here. In 2005 as our RB coach we averaged 162 yds. rushing per game and look what he has done for Bama..I would give him a shot in a heart beat...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

deerhunter70 said:


> don't know for sure but he's a GA. boy and still lives here. In 2005 as our RB coach we averaged 162 yds. rushing per game and look what he has done for Bama..I would give him a shot in a heart beat...



I would give him a shot as a coordinator in a heart beat, no doubt about it. Just not 100% sold as a HC


----------



## olcowman (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just for grins and giggles....do you think a move for Spurrier would be a possibility? If UGA couldn't get him, who else would you shoot for?



If we can't get Spurrier we'll have to turn to modern science then and pay one of them S Carolina state patrolmen to yank one of his hairs out or scratch off some skin cells or something. That way maybe some of them kids at Tech could clone him for us?

Seriously, I used to think Spurrier was the worst thing in the south since yankees. But right now we need somebody that will bring the whole package in one wallop to turn the program around. (see the devil came down to Alabama starring Nick Saban for a referance) We ain't gonna sit still and cultivate some former highly ranked OC into a head coach. This is UGA not Vandy or Notre Dame. 

Spurrier's recruiting abilities, his passion and drive, and the fact that he is one of the greatest offensive minds in the game, all this paired with the prestige and tradition of the UG program equals instant results. We can hire him a high dollar OC to train to hand the reins over to in about 20 or 30 years. After he gets done dominating the SEC for decades, and we got so many NC trophies that they have to have their own building to sit in, I ain't even going to remember he ever had anything to do with that bunch down in Florida.

I got to find me one of them caps with just the brim on em and a big old G on it! Maybe I can cut this un I'm wearing now down with my pocketknife?

Buck, I think your right. Just three letters? Wow.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

I just don't think there is any shot in the Devil's house of getting SoS at UGA. I think he is a has been, but that is solely my opinion. I still can't stand the guy and I'm not so sure that the UGA nation would welcome him in Athens. But I sure would like to steal Ellis Johnson away from him as a DC


----------



## olcowman (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I just don't think there is any shot in the Devil's house of getting SoS at UGA. I think he is a has been, but that is solely my opinion. I still can't stand the guy and I'm not so sure that the UGA nation would welcome him in Athens. But I sure would like to steal Ellis Johnson away from him as a DC



What is SC's record right now? This is SC, a team that couldn't hardly win with a heisman trophy running back. The same one that struggled mightly with a proven NC caliber coach at the helm. (Lou) We are talking SC here, where nearly every kid in the state with talent starts packing his senior year in high school cause he knows he's going to play college ball far away from home. I ain't gonna call Spurrier a has been just yet, not with the success he has had with the USC bunch. Having a winning record in Columbia is tantamount to parting the red sea. 

I'd bet that after a couple of years in Athens, you'd not be able to stop yourself from crying with joy and admiration just at the mention of his name. We'll all have Spurrier Streets in our little communities and a slew of babies born in the next few years will be named Steve or Spur?

Reckon I'm getting my hopes up to much?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2009)

olcowman said:


> What is SC's record right now? This is SC, a team that couldn't hardly win with a heisman trophy running back. The same one that struggled mightly with a proven NC caliber coach at the helm. (Lou) We are talking SC here, where nearly every kid in the state with talent starts packing his senior year in high school cause he knows he's going to play college ball far away from home. I ain't gonna call Spurrier a has been just yet, not with the success he has had with the USC bunch. Having a winning record in Columbia is tantamount to parting the red sea.
> 
> I'd bet that after a couple of years in Athens, you'd not be able to stop yourself from crying with joy and admiration just at the mention of his name. We'll all have Spurrier Streets in our little communities and a slew of babies born in the next few years will be named Steve or Spur?
> Reckon I'm getting my hopes up to much?



Wow! now that might be a new angle to get him here, although it won't leave him much time for coaching!!


----------



## olcowman (Oct 10, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Wow! now that might be a new angle to get him here, although it won't leave him much time for coaching!!



You know what I meant. I used to have a dog named Dooley and I got a nephew named Vince. (I am pretty sure Coach Dooley fathered neither, I hope) Ever since the Old Ball Coach quit wearing those garish Florida colors, he's been getting a little more appealing to me each year. Put him in the black and red (visor and all) and I'll flat out love him!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 10, 2009)

chadair said:


> i got a hotel room at stone mtn, and hopefully there is a tv somewhere around. But if u don't mind, send em too me



Well, why don't you post your cell phone number so we can text you?


----------



## whiskers (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmmmmm   Interesting final score wasn'i it   Tenn 45- UGA 23

Talk about beeing run out of the stadium. No offense  -  No defense

final score should have been 45-3

The head coach is responsible for the coaches under him  I think.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 10, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> Mark Richt came to Georgia with the motto, “Finish the drill.” After eight seasons between the hedges, he’s demonstrated what that means by winning two SEC Championships (2002, ‘05), three SEC Eastern Division titles and tied for another, and his 82-22 record is fourth best in the country in winning percentage among active coaches (.788). And his emphasis on graduation has come to fruition as 102 Bulldog players have earned their degrees since December, 2004.
> 
> His 2008 team finished 10-3--the sixth time in the last seven years the Bulldogs have won 10 or more games and also finished among the nation’s top 10 teams in the final national polls.
> 
> ...



Sounds very similar to Bobby Cox's resume, except that he actually won it all once.

In that same time of CMR at UGA, a new coach at UF has won 2 national titles and 2 coaches at LSU have won national titles.

Sometimes, you gotta thank someone for getting you to the 9th floor, but then gotta move on to find the person to get you to the 10th floor.  Richt may have just reached the top level that he can.  Are the dog fans ok hovering near the top just about every year or is it time to find someone who may not be as consistent but can get to the next level on occasion?


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just for grins and giggles....do you think a move for Spurrier would be a possibility? If UGA couldn't get him, who else would you shoot for?



Les Miles?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just for grins and giggles....do you think a move for Spurrier would be a possibility? If UGA couldn't get him, who else would you shoot for?



Man, I hate to say this because I like USF.....but coach Leavitt is one fired up and emotional coach. Give him some SEC talent and he might just be scary good.


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, why don't you post your cell phone number so we can text you?



I thought someone already posted it....


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, why don't you post your cell phone number so we can text you?



Let's see.....if I remember right, it's BR549


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Les Miles?



 KEEP HIM!!!


----------



## creekbender (Oct 10, 2009)

Go dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> KEEP HIM!!!




UGA fans keep complaining about how predictable the play calling is for the dogs.  Miles would certainly change that for you.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 10, 2009)

olcowman said:


> If we can't get Spurrier we'll have to turn to modern science then and pay one of them S Carolina state patrolmen to yank one of his hairs out or scratch off some skin cells or something. That way maybe some of them kids at Tech could clone him for us?
> 
> Seriously, I used to think Spurrier was the worst thing in the south since yankees. But right now we need somebody that will bring the whole package in one wallop to turn the program around. (see the devil came down to Alabama starring Nick Saban for a referance) We ain't gonna sit still and cultivate some former highly ranked OC into a head coach. This is UGA not Vandy or Notre Dame.
> 
> ...



He's doing a great job at SC


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 10, 2009)

Bobo calls the plays


----------



## olcowman (Oct 10, 2009)

Melvin4730 said:


> He's doing a great job at SC



Are you being sarcastic or have you been hit with a moment of clarity? SC is 5 and 1. (that means 5 wins with 1 loss and no even stevens) I would consider this a great job also based on the level of talent and that historically SC has always been one of the less than stellar programs in the SEC. 

Defending CMR is a sign that you are quite satisfied with just being a mediocre team. Pretty decent year after year, a winning record most years, a bowl game somewhere at the end of the year, and maybe one or twice a decade having the chance to compete in the SEC title hunt. CMR has always had problems, team discipline, failure to fire players up in big situations, poor decisions in red shirting freshmen, difficulty in beating the 'easier' teams on the schedule, dismal collapses when on the big stage, etc. 

You combine all this with poor play calling, no defense, excessive penalties, and a total lack of fundamental tackling concepts. Well it all adds up for those of us not happy to live in mediocracy. I understand where your coming from kinda, and I feel sorry for you in a way. But the UGA program, traditionally has not settled to be 'middle of the pack' and the alumni that really pour the cash into the program ain't the type of people who accept this sort of effort either. Ya'll can post all the numbers you can find and paste from the web Melvin. I can read too! I am quite familiar with those same figures. Let me give you a couple. Points today by offense* 3*. Number of national championships under CMR *0*. *115th* nationally in turn over ratio after 6 games this year. I can keep going, but it depresses me and makes me mad to think people are happy about this sort of performance.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 11, 2009)

Spurrier has a 28-22 mark (.560) at South Carolina

He plays in the same conference as Georgia. He recruits the same players as Georgia.


----------



## Jhunt (Oct 12, 2009)

SmokinGlock said:


> Why are you guys discussing this? He said "when TN beats UGA tomorrow.."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You were saying???


----------

